# Scottish Rite Patent Frames



## My Freemasonry (Mar 31, 2016)

​Scottish Rite Masons - looking for a frame to put your 32° or Knight Commander of the Court patent into? 

Eternity Creations is custom making frames for these documents. They are hand-crafted and largely black, with a Chain of Union matte reproducing the symbols of the 32 degrees. 



​
(I am supposing that these are for the AASR-Southern Jurisdiction. Please check with the company to see if your Northern Masonic Jurisdiction certificate will fit into this frame!)

The price is $139.95, plus $19.95 shipping in the U.S.

For more details (and larger photos) visit their website HERE.

Continue reading...


----------

